# Solved: UPS WorldShip Installation: Component Installation of MSI Compatibility Check



## lightnb (Jun 16, 2002)

After clicking "install" in the UPS WorldShip installer, this helpful error message appears:


```
Installation failure during Step 1 of 24: ComponentInstallationManager:Run 
Component Installation of MSI Compatibility Checker failed in Run function of ComponentInstallationManager.cs. MSICompatibilityinstaller.execute() - Failure 

MSICompatibilityInstaller.installationSteps() - Failure , return code of 1645


Please contact Technical Support if you need additional assistance.
```
I do IT for a living and I'm at a loss for what this message could mean. Any ideas?


----------



## lightnb (Jun 16, 2002)

Never Mind.... apparently what all that gibberish means is: "You can't install this software from a remote desktop connection". Why the error message doesn't just say that is beyond me.


----------



## safranITGuru (Jul 2, 2009)

I use that same app and I was having basically problem and found that I had to actually change permissions on the drive I was installing it on even though I was installing it as the administrator on the local machine. I dread updates and new versions because it never fails that It blows up!!!!!


----------



## lightnb (Jun 16, 2002)

I agree, WorldShip is alpha-quality software.


----------

